# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras

## Bruno Cillóniz

El secado solar es una técnica de preservación de la comida que ha sido practicado por miles de años. Las frutas y verduras secadas proveen casi el mismo valor nutricional como sus contrapartes frescas y se pueden almacenar por periodos de tiempo más largos. Adicionalmente, el secado solar crea ingresos estables y oportunidades de trabajo. 
Este folleto ha sido creado como un esfuerzo para apoyar a Grupo Fenix, UNI y las Mujeres Solares de Totogalpa. Se incluyen instrucciones de cómo manejar la fruta en una manera sana y segura, sugerencias para el secado de diversos tipos de frutas, diferentes métodos de empaquetado de los productos secados, y una variedad de recetas.  *Autores:* D-Lab UC Davis         *Editora:* UC Davis         *Año:*  2,011     http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...alpa-nicaraguaTemas similares: Manual de almacenamiento y transporte de frutas y hortalizas frescas en materia de inocuidad Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Amazon.de ya vende frutas y verduras on line MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES (Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos) Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

----------

